# dtg printer prints on dark without white ink.



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

i found this strange looking dtg printer that supposed to print on dark shirts without white ink.. 
here is the link Vario Greenline | Textiel printers | m-line systems


does anyone has ever seen something like this? ho can you print on dakrk with no white ink??


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would suggest that you look at this page - Textiel printers | m-line systems. Look closely at each of the printers there. They look a lot like the DTG Digital Viper and the DreamJet. The white printer looks the same as the one from the Unique company - which there is a post in the main DTG forum where they have a picture of the Anajet Sprint on their website. Bottom line, don't believe everything you see on the internet. Go see the printers in person before making any decisions.

Stating that, there is a way where you use discharge fluid to remove the dye in the colored garment before you print on it. However, the discharge fluid has some negative things with it and it only works on certain types of dyed shirts. Plus, you are starting from a natural cotton color and not a white underbase. So the colors are not as bright.

Good luck with your research.

Mark


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

I would like to state here publicly that M-Line is in no way a registered distributor for the DTG product range, I have been aware of them for quite some time and have been unable to get them to remove our product from their website.

I found it interesting that now they are also showing many different brands of machines, I cant speak for this company and do not know if indeed they are a distributor for all these brands but I do think that your warning bells should be ringing.

Schenk, if you are looking to purchase a machine in the Netherlands then I would be only too happy to send you the details of our true registered distributor.

Regards
Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks guys,
i have no intentions to get me one of this nonwhite ink machines. i was just curious what the story is with this machine. but like i expected its something i don't want to touch.... 
sure send me details of DTG distributor!

schenk


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Schenk.

here are the details for the Dutch distributor

*Netherlands
Pals 4 Print bv*
Tijvoortsebaan 8p
5051 HJ Goirle
Netherlands
Tel: 00 31 13 577 37 67 
Fax: 00 31 13 577 37 68
Contact: Anton Pals
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.pals4print.nl/

I hope this helps

just to clarify the DTG range of machines do have true white ink capabilities as well as a white ink recirculation system

Regards
Jerry DTG Digital


----------

